# Two RX 570 8Gb behave different with same settings



## Tyncho78 (Mar 13, 2021)

Hello,

I am starting mining with two Ashrock RX 570 8gb and using AfterBurner to set the OC. Both are set to Compute.
However, even I apply the same OC settinga to both in Afterburner, I can’t make them to work at the same hash rate. One goes up to 28.5 MH/s but te second one does no go over 20 MH/s with same settings.
No idea what else I could look for. Any help would be highly appreciated
Martin


----------



## atifsh (Mar 26, 2021)

different cards different memory chips quality.
for 570 ones that's not doing great lower clocks for memory and see it go up.
try everything with stock bios and only change this in whattman (amd tool) 1200 core, 870 core volt 1950 mem mt 1 (memory timing

also you can try bios mod just the strap nothing else and see what that will achieve.
a good memory 570 can easy do 31 and better ones can do 32 on eth.


----------

